# Barking video



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You must know I have a yapper!!!! We have tried most things, for us there are so many stimulators we have had to work some in different ways then others. The first part was identifying the stressers, we found there were also different barks for different stress. It has been six months and we have cut it down to half, no more barking outside at night, no more barking at noises in the middle of the night, no barking at strangers. These were all under I have a job...my job is warning you of danger and chasing it away. We still have strangers working or visiting next door (no longer barks at the residents or their dogs). Now we are working on the Banshee out of control barking, dinner time, treat time, I want attention time, this calls for keeping the dog calm and tring to stay ahead with three other dogs excited (they don't bark) it is difficult to get the timing right.

The other time we get the Banshee barking is if she is targeted by a larger dog in class, the "crouch and stare" over stimulates her so much that if we can't walk it off after 5 minutes then class is over for the day. I am very lucky I do have help in class for this, with all my trainers we are all watching for the eye contact while socializing her with larger non reactive dogs. We also have a new marker word that is used only to redirect her for this.

Same way at home we are redircting excitment barking with a special toy. This is really hard work!! She came to us as a yapper, changing this behavior takes tons of patience. Also since I am a writer excessive barking is my hot button!

Thanks for the reminder, I have found just because something did not work the first time after trying other things sometimes going back to what you tried in the past works.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah you're right there. It's never easy working with barking issues. The more stess based types of barking are the hardest. And one must work on the cause of the stress . Sometimes in this type , redirecting doesn't work well. With alert type barking, teaching an off cue is quite helpful. A lot of people try to curtail any type of barking. Gosh, our dogs are simply trying to tell us something. You can tell by the pitch and frequency , what type of barking is going on, as it's not always obvious. And yeah, every dog is an individual and a good tool kit of methods sure comes in handy. With some dogs, a person could die of old age ,waiting for extinction to work with a demand type barking. Good for you for your persistence, it truly is a virtue , not only does it relieve your stress, but the dog's too.


----------

